# Photoshop 3D(rot grün Brille) plug-in



## surfa (7. Dezember 2003)

hi

Ich Suche den Namen eines Photoshop plug-ins mit welchem man mit einer Rot Grün Brille ein Bild so bearbeitet, daß man dieses 3 Dimensional sieht.

danke

surfa


----------



## Comander_Keen (7. Dezember 2003)

Abend,

 Plugins oder Lösungen kenne ich für dieses Problem nicht. Es wäre aber sicher möglich, sich via google die Theorie dieses Verfahrens näher zu bringen. Der Lösungsansatz würde mich auch interessieren. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden 

-keen!


----------



## da_Dj (7. Dezember 2003)

Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass das so einfach geht, aber mal abwarten


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit aus eigenem Interesse mal geforscht und dabei einen netten Link gefunden:

http://origin.wdr.de/themen/forschu...I0DIHLFO1YOCUTIQ?rubrikenstyle=kleine_anfrage

/edit



> Das Prinzip, solche Bilder zu erstellen, ist simpel und schon vor langer Zeit erkannt worden. Wir nehmen unsere Umwelt mit beiden Augen wahr. Jedes Auge sieht dabei die Szene aus einer etwas unterschiedlichen Perspektive. Das Gehirn wertet die Unterschiede beider Bilder auf den Netzhäuten aus und erzeugt damit eine Tiefenwirkung. Wir sehen räumlich ("stereoskop").
> 
> Die Stereo- bzw. 3D-Fotografie bedient sich dieses Vorgangs. Man macht dazu einfach zwei Bilder von jeder Szene, eines aus der Perspektive des linken und eines aus der Perspektive des rechten Auges. Dabei gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, diese beiden Bilder (auch "Halbbilder") aufzunehmen:
> 
> ...


http://www.krause-rehse.de 

Demnach vermute ich, dass man mit Photoshop so einen Effekt nur "vorgaukeln"  und nicht wirklich realisieren kann ...


----------



## greengoblin (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
bei Google unter dem Stichwort "Anaglyphen selber machen" gefunden:
ein Free- oder Shareware-Tool namens CRANAG 3D 2.3
Vielleicht hilft Dir dies weiter!
Stereofotos sind faszinierend, nicht?
Gruss
GG


----------



## surfa (8. Dezember 2003)

yup ist schon eine lustige Sache mit den Stereo Bilderchen.

Dank Euch für Eure schnellen antworten.


----------

